# Fry feeding



## Fresco (Jun 28, 2011)

i am about to start my 55gallon mbuna and i am getting saulosi and i know one day they will have fry and so i was wondering if i could feed them the same food as their parents (don't know what food ill get yet would like some suggestions also) just crushed up. would that be ok or do i have to buy them special food.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

That would be fine to feed them. For my fry I usually start them out on Hikari First Bites simply because it is powdered already and easier for me making it worth the $2 or 3 for it. Plus the for the 1st week or so they seem to take the 1st bites more readily.

I know alot of people who just use crushed flake or crushed pellets as well and do just as well. Frozen Baby Brine shrimp is another food they go nuts for and help promote growth well. If they would take flake/pellets crushed baby brine always seem to do the trick.

Good luck and Hope this helps!


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

Another good ffod for fry is golden pearls. They come in a buch of sizes.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Crushed NLS or any good pellet. I use a coffee grinder. If the fry are very tiny, I use microworm.


----------



## HDrydr (Mar 22, 2010)

I've always used first bites then graduate up to crushed pellets like the adults I increase the size as they grow.


----------



## allierw (Apr 20, 2006)

NLS has a fry formula now that is similar to Hikari first bites. I use it on my rainbow and guppy fry.


----------



## GLHj123 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hikari First bites is my favorite


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have had success personally with New Life Spectrum Grow.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Sometimes smaller fry haven't taken NLS grow for me, so I give them Hikari first bites for a few weeks. I used to give them brine shrimp, which they notice more quickly, but decided it wasn't worth the trouble.

They put on size quick with the NLS Grow food! I'm just going to crush a little when I'm out of the Hikari.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I use Golden Pearls.....


----------

